# Adding TPMS sensors



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi, I own a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT with the 16 inch steel wheels. My car didn't come with TPMS and I'd like to have it. I'm seeing more and more people ruining their tire because they weren't aware it was going flat. Is it possible to buy OEM sensors, have them fitted to my wheels and have a working TPMS system ? I guess the system can be activated with a GM scanner...


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

I've read once in this forum that there is a way to do so, but it's not a cheap way to get it with GM stuff. You have to buy a lot of things (original control unit, original tpms sensors etc) and get it mounted, and that's not cheap. Best thing would be to buy one of those
Oro Universal Wireless TPMS 4 Sensors LED Display by Cigarette Lighter | eBay

Otherwise, you can contact the german guys from Happy Blue. 
HappyLightShow.com HAPPYBLUE HappyLightShow.com
They sell a "toy" that has to be fitted in the OBD that has lot of features. One extra feature is also a tyre pressure measurment working over the rotation speed of the tyre by using built in original ABS sensors (if tyre is flat rotation speed varies. they read this variation and allert you on your cell phone)
Quite a nice gig they have


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What country are you in the sensors aren't built into the 2014?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If you can't see and/or feel your tire going flat you deserve to ruin it. A tire pressure gauge is a lot cheaper then 4 sensors.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I come from Canada and TPMS is not standard equipment. I thought the TPMS control unit was already built into each car. Thanks for all your responses


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm guessing that if you scroll though the DIC, you don't see a TPMS page. (On my car, TPMS is the page between unit preferences and remaining oil life.) That would tell me that at the very minimum, a reprogram is in order. I'm not sure, but I'm hearing that the TPMS may use the same receiver as the fob. So there may not be any added hardware other than the sensors themselves.

And if a reprogram is involved, I think you're going to have to find a dealer willing to add it.  With these "computer cars" it's not quite like the old days where you could scrounge the salvage yards looking for upgrades.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

No I don't have a TPMS page but I'm sure this can be programmed into the car. As long as you pay dealers will do anything for you haha


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

How would I know if I has tpms on cruze I live in vancuver. Cause last I got a serious flat and nothing came on.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I just checked with my vin and it doesn't mention having tpms very happy about that they get expensive.


----------



## chisher (Apr 19, 2016)

i want to know also?


----------



## chisher (Apr 19, 2016)

Addicted2Saab said:


> No I don't have a TPMS page but I'm sure this can be programmed into the car. As long as you pay dealers will do anything for you haha


do you know how to add?


----------



## chisher (Apr 19, 2016)

Junk68 said:


> I've read once in this forum that there is a way to do so, but it's not a cheap way to get it with GM stuff. You have to buy a lot of things (original control unit, original tpms sensors etc) and get it mounted, and that's not cheap. Best thing would be to buy one of those
> Oro Universal Wireless TPMS 4 Sensors LED Display by Cigarette Lighter | eBay
> 
> Otherwise, you can contact the german guys from Happy Blue.
> ...


where do you read the way to add oem tpms


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

If I was to add it to my own car, I'd get a trailer system or a universal. Not going to give actual readout of pressure, but it's not intensely accurate anyway.


----------

